

Commenting Practices in Open Source - keyist
http://dirkriehle.com/2009/08/27/the-commenting-practice-of-open-source-completed-for-now/

======
ovi256
I do not understand what is he calling boilerplate comments. I get that
boilerplate headers are copyright/licensing headers, but what are boilerplate
comments ?

~~~
silentbicycle
Comment stubs that were automatically generated by an IDE, but don't actually
convey anything.

(The articles leading up to the posted one discuss "boilerplate comments".)

Also, the block comments preceding a method that are _just the name of the
method_ would probably count...

